# "yes, sir, that's my baby..."



## car_for_mom (Jul 15, 2002)

Well, here he is...nothing fancy, not AC Schnitzer-ed or Dinan-ed (hey, I had to save a long time to get him), but he's just great!:


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

I'm getting a red x. I don't think you can post pictures from imagestation. How about a link?


----------



## MotorenWerke (Apr 24, 2002)

ditto


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

Here's the small image imagestation allows me to see. To see more I need to sign up 

By the way, nice topaz there, Car-for-mom! :thumbup:


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Topaz sedan. :thumbup: 

Topaz was third on my list behind Steel Gray (which I ordered) and Orient Blue.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Looks great.... congrats! :thumbup:

Mine arrived at the port on Sat. that waiting for the car itch is getting worse.... :eeps:


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

Beautiful color that Topaz Blue. It'll probably be replaced by Mystic Blue (whatever that looks like) before I can order my car this spring. 

Enjoy Karl, Car_for_Mom. You've got a beauty.


----------

